# Deep Thoughts/Halloween Advice



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

Pretty funny! Couldn't tell what the DVD you held up was though.


----------



## Phantom On A Budget (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks very much. That'd be the 2004 Phantom movie DVD starring Gerard Butler and Emmy Rossum. It's like my own personal punchline.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

That's was great.
.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I thought the advice was quite good actually & very true!

the Muffster


----------

